# How to Gain Muscle By Eating NO Protein



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

How to Gain Muscle By Eating NO Protein by Nick Nilsson Learn how to manipulate your protein intake to literally FORCE your body to add muscle mass. You can gain 4 to 5 pounds of fresh new muscle in only 10 days! Protein intake is absolutely crucial for building muscle mass. It is what muscle [...]

*Read More...*


----------

